# Hopalong with, HopalongCassidy!



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

So i finally decided i'd make one of these journals of my boring life.

So i'll start of with today. Well got up at 5:45, and started to play the Xbox 360 until 7:00. I was playing Call of Juarez Bound in Blood. It's the second of the games. I took our new puppy out side and fed him. He's a Hound Dog 4 weeks and 3 days old. His names Harold he's registered and we got him from Enid, Oklahoma from my moms friend since the first grade. I wanted his name to be Billy two Hats but since it's my step dads dog he names him. The puppy has a twin but we didn't get him. We didn't even need him but couldn't turn him down. After that i went up top to our horse pastures and rode my horse Hero bareback for a few minutes then Thunder. Thunders not neck rein broke or STOP broke so i was on a trot away horse. He's getting life back into him. He use to only walk but he will trot know. He's green broke only 20 day's maybe. Then i got hamburger meat out. I'm going to cook hamburgers and fry wedge potatoes. When i got home my niece woke up and we made cool-aid. Then i got on the computer got on HF and my school work. Also a game i play everyday. And started my home work. Also i'm looking at horses.


----------

